# Translating my signature block



## 241 (18 Dec 2008)

OK so in an effort (been told to do it properly) to "comply" with he new signature block standards I am trying to translate my signature block, the full words have been a problem but the abbreviations are not working so well with translating web sites, can any of the french speaking members lend some assistance??

MBdr / MBdr 
78 FD BTY BQMS/ Det Commander 25A/ IC Cormack Armouries SAT Room/ NCO IC Cormack Armouries/78 Fd Bty TPT NCO //// French text here
National Defence | Défense nationale
Red Deer, Ab, Canada T4N 2H1
EMail ******.******@forces.gc.ca
403-343-4935 ext 4209
CSN 533-4209
Cell / Cellule 403-350-4410
FAX 403-343-4938
FAX CSN 533-4938
Teletypewriter (National Defence) | Téléimprimeur (Défense nationale) 1-800-467-9877
Government of Canada | Gouvernement du Canada


----------



## aesop081 (18 Dec 2008)

Everyone panics with this stuff........

I dotn send emails to adresses outside of work so i dont bother.

Send alot of emails to outside agencies ?


----------



## 241 (18 Dec 2008)

Very few but my chain of command want us to have them made and saved "just in case" and they have been on me to do it for and while and figuring it out today seems better than going out in the veh compound and shoveling.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Dec 2008)

> This is a reminder that effective 31 December 2008 all *emails sent to addresses outside the Government of Canada * must be signed with a standardized bilingual signature block. Each CF member and DND employee will be expected to use this standardized signature block in accordance with the Treasury Board Secretariat Common Look and Feel (CLF) 2.0 standards on email. *CF members and DND employees are not obligated to use a bilingual signature block when sending email within DND/CF or to individuals working in other Canadian government departments*.




Your CoC needs to learn how to read.


----------



## 241 (18 Dec 2008)

Yeah I know, but like I said, just following directions (and staying warm).  ;D


----------



## Yrys (18 Dec 2008)

I never heard "Téléimprimeur", I don't think most francophones would understand it,
except maybe if they learned the term in somes courses ...

In the Office québécois de la langue française web site in 
"Le grand dictionnaire terminologique" 
the french version is effectively "téléimprimeur ".

You could try "Le grand dictionnaire terminologique" to translate terms,
but they may not be understandable for francophones... as we don't always use "officals" words ...


----------



## CountDC (18 Dec 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Your CoC needs to learn how to read.



?? Seems to me his CoC read it quite well.  The quote you used clearly states all emails sent to addresses outside the Government of Canada and he has indicated that he does send some - even if it is very few.  His CoC is being proactive and ensuring that everyone has their sig blocks done for when they do have to send one, instead of waiting until the last minute and trying to get a translation done.


----------



## 241 (18 Dec 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I never heard "Téléimprimeur", I don't think most francophones would understand it,
> except maybe if they learned the term in somes courses ...
> 
> In the Office québécois de la langue française web site in
> ...



Thanks, I am more trying to figure out the abbreviations, such as BQMS (Battery Quartermast Sergent) or TPT (Transport) or SAT (Small Arms Trainer) or NCO IC (Non-Commisioned Officer In Charge) MBdr (Master Bombardier).


----------



## aesop081 (18 Dec 2008)

CountDC said:
			
		

> His CoC is being proactive and ensuring that everyone has their sig blocks done for when they do have to send one, instead of waiting until the last minute and trying to get a translation done.



No, his CoC is over-reacting. I see it around here every day where people took the direction too far and include this monster signature block on every single email they send, inside or outside the GoC. You end up with email that are 40 pages long and we now go through paper and printer cartridges at an astronomical rate. this all happens because people cant follow simple direction or use comon sense.


----------



## Yrys (18 Dec 2008)

241 said:
			
		

> Thanks, I am more trying to figure out the abbreviations, such as BQMS (Battery Quartermast Sergent) or TPT (Transport) or SAT (Small Arms Trainer) or NCO IC (Non-Commisioned Officer In Charge) MBdr (Master Bombardier).



Then you need a French soldier to tell you the French terminology.
You could try a post in the French section. If you send me a P.M.,
I can help with your post . OR maybe CDN Aviator can help with terms,
as he sometimes post in the French section ...


----------



## CountDC (18 Dec 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> No, his CoC is over-reacting. I see it around here every day where people took the direction too far and include this monster signature block on every single email they send, inside or outside the GoC. You end up with email that are 40 pages long and we now go through paper and printer cartridges at an astronomical rate. this all happens because people cant follow simple direction or use comon sense.



this is his quote:

*Very few but my chain of command want us to have them made and saved "just in case"* and they have been on me to do it for and while and figuring it out today seems better than going out in the veh compound and shoveling.

Now how do you get what you have said from that??  They have not told him to put it on every email he sends - they have told him to have it ready in case he needs it. I am getting mine ready too, doesn't mean it will be on every email I send, simply means when I need it I will have it.


----------



## 241 (18 Dec 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> No, his CoC is over-reacting. I see it around here every day where people took the direction too far and include this monster signature block on every single email they send, inside or outside the GoC. You end up with email that are 40 pages long and we now go through paper and printer cartridges at an astronomical rate. this all happens because people cant follow simple direction or use comon sense.



I don't plan on using it usless I need to, I am just putting every little position I fill here to prove a point to them that is unrelated to the actual signature blocks.


----------



## CountDC (18 Dec 2008)

Here's a link that may help with some:  http://terminology.mil.ca/term-eng.asp

Master Bombardier is bombardier-chef


----------



## 241 (18 Dec 2008)

CountDC said:
			
		

> Here's a link that may help with some:  http://terminology.mil.ca/term-eng.asp
> 
> Master Bombardier is bombardier-chef



Thanks, abbreviated Bdr C?


----------



## CountDC (18 Dec 2008)

by the way - job titles are not a mandatory part of the sig block, this is an example of what they are looking for:

Raymond Martin
Grade | Rank
Information organisationnelle | Organizational Information
Défense nationale | National Defence
City, Canada K1A 0K2
Firstname.Lastname@institution.gc.ca
Téléphone | Telephone 999-999-9999 / Télécopieur | Facsimile 999-999-9999
Téléimprimeur (Défense nationale) | Teletypewriter (National Defence) 1-800-467-9877
Gouvernement du Canada | Government of Canada

check out this link:  http://img-ggi.mil.ca/svcdesk/imit_guide/email/email-clf2/sigbloc_e.asp


----------



## CountDC (18 Dec 2008)

241 said:
			
		

> Thanks, abbreviated Bdr C?



didn't look - they don't seem to want it abbreviated as it is going to the outside world - in the examples on the site they spell the rank out.


----------



## 241 (18 Dec 2008)

CountDC said:
			
		

> didn't look - they don't seem to want it abbreviated as it is going to the outside world - in the examples on the site they spell the rank out.



Yeah that would make sense


----------

